# BH Obedience video



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wanted to share a little video of my Malinois, Bacardi, and I doing some BH exercises at training today.. we've come a LONG way since I got her and are hoping to do our B in March 

Bacardi Obedience - YouTube


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You guys are looking good!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice! :wub:


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Guys! I'm very proud of her :wub:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And you should be. She's gorgeous and you guys do an awesome job. The Focus is great.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Both of you having fun while training, that's the way it should be!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I never get tired of watching happy dogs...she looks happy to be doing her work with you. 


(I like the 'Oh Bacardi' somersault video on your channel too!  )


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great!!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks really nice....

One thing to watch on yourself...During the slow pace the dog tries to sit 3 times while slow heeling, then you reward....That trying to sit on every step is faulty....

Just something to watch out for during training...good luck in March I'm sure you will do fine...

Frank


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I never get tired of watching happy dogs...she looks happy to be doing her work with you.
> 
> 
> (I like the 'Oh Bacardi' somersault video on your channel too!  )


Haha! She's a pretty silly girl 


Thanks Everyone! and thank you, Frank.. I noticed her attempts to sit, but didn't realize they were faulted during a trial (though it makes sense). I obviously don't want to further reinforce her doing that, any suggestions about how to extinguish that behavior?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking really good you two!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

BritneyP said:


> Haha! She's a pretty silly girl
> 
> 
> Thanks Everyone! and thank you, Frank.. I noticed her attempts to sit, but didn't realize they were faulted during a trial (though it makes sense). I obviously don't want to further reinforce her doing that, any suggestions about how to extinguish that behavior?


Don't reward it 

I wouldn't do anything crazy.....But I would speed up my pace some in the slow pace and then slowly back down the speed over a few weeks....Not really a big deal for the BH heeling, but more so further on and now in the new rules especially....


----------

